# Diabetes news 29/04/09



## Admin (Apr 29, 2009)

*?The runaway epidemic that blights the lives of 2.5m Britons - and could soon hit 1.5m more?*
 The article features on the front page of the health section and runs for three pages. It covers Diabetes UK?s Care For A Cuppa campaign which is supported by the entertainer Christopher Biggins:
Christopher Biggins is enjoying afternoon tea in the faintly lurid living room of his home in Hackney, East London. Taking a bite of one of the sumptuous-looking cakes piled high on a plate, he says with a mischievous chuckle: 'It's not bad living that does us in, it's all this good living.' And perhaps he is right.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...s-lives-2-5m-Britons--soon-hit-1-5m-more.html

*Anti-obesity TV ads to promote 'active videogames*
The government is to launch an anti-obesity TV campaign that aims to promote the virtue of children playing videogames such as those for Nintendo's Wii that require physical activity.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/apr/24/anti-obesity-ads-government-videogames?commentpage=1
*
New label 'worsens obesity crisis'*
The Government has been urged to step in to stop health and nutrition claims on food which could convince shoppers that doughnuts and crisps are good for them. EU plans for clear food advice based on fat, sugar and salt content were originally welcomed by consumer groups when rules were approved three years ago.
But now organisations including the British Heart Foundation and Cancer Research UK, Diabetes UK and Which? have joined forces to warn the detailed rules being worked out could mean positive health messages appearing on the most unlikely products.
http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/society/health/new+label+worsens+obesity+crisis/3107752


----------

